# Swan Street Pet Shop - Craig (Manager)



## C_Williams1985

Hi everyone, i'm Craig, the manager of Swan Street Pet Shop. We're quite a small exotics shop at the moment, but i'm trying to build the place up to have a lot more variety. The main reason i'm joining is to try and find out what kind of things people around the Manchester area want to see.

Hopefully i'll be able to get at least some of your suggestions in, so please let me know.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## C_Williams1985

You can also find us on facebook by searching for Swan Street Pet Shop on facebook, there's usually someone (usually me) on there out of hours to answer questions


----------



## Kimmydaves

Hi i was going to visit today but realise you are closed on sundays. We have 2 marmoset monkeys so any kind of fabric swings and hamocks would be great so dont have to order them on line all the time . Kim


----------



## supatips

This post is over 4 years old! And the OP hasn't logged on for over 3 now.


----------

